# Pulling harness



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

Good evening!

I am looking to get some harnesses for my dogs to have them pull a cart. We are not doing any official dog sport, this will be their way of helping out on the farm. But I guess the principle is the same. 

What should I look for in a harness? What type of harness would you recommend?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm far from an expert (and we do have some here whom I am sure will chime in, you should listen to them over me), but I would start looking here: http://www.nordkyn.com/models.htm

If you're really strapped for cash, you could probably make do with the tracking/roadwork harness, I have a nylon one like that from Petsmart that was pretty cheap. I use if for tracking and my dog leans into the harness very effectively. I would only use it for light loads though. 

I suspect that an X-back harness would be the best bet for versatility, comfort, and cost.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

The people at Nordkyn are super helpful if you're not exactly sure what you want/need.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

This is my dogs pull harness, its hard to see but there are loops on the sides (the one in the picture is turned inside but you can see it just above the lower clip) the side loops need to be strapped back from the end of the nylon so that they don't rub when the dog is pulling something heavy.

There is also a vinyl pad across the chest, vinyl is better because its weather proof and also (if your dog is long haired) the sheep skin can rub and actually cause damage (gets tangled with the dogs hair) or so I have heard.

Don't skimp on the harness especially if the dog will be pulling for long periods or heavy items (anything over 400 pounds and not on wheels is considered heavy for most dogs), make sure its a weight pull harness and not just a regular harness, the pressure points are different.

I had mine custom made (I know I know lol) but we do lots of pulling and I also use it when we do our protection portion on schutzhund. but I find its nice because we can do weight pull, carting or just use it as a walking harness.


----------

